# Chinese fancy pigeons



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

"中华观赏鸽保护中心" 部分图片展示：


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

They look like some kind of owl. whats the proper name for them


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*接上*

接上，图片将陆续展示出来。


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*接上*

陆续展示，希望大家喜欢！


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

Ummm dont now "Chinese Nasal Tufts"  not sure


----------



## psychopigeon (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey Iceland,

Good Guess, you're right, they're Chinese Nasal Tufts

http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/nasaltuftspot.html


----------



## barlbylofts (Apr 20, 2007)

*chinese fancy pigeons*

are these called chinese owls think these are the birds a mate of mine once kept.funny looking birds lol


----------



## barlbylofts (Apr 20, 2007)

*chinese fancy pigeon*

may be not all i know is racing pigeons lol


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

barlbylofts said:


> are these called chinese owls think these are the birds a mate of mine once kept.funny looking birds lol


Nobb it is Chinese nasal tufts.
This is Chinese owls http://www.chineseowl.com/


----------

